# Captured Foto - Feedback Needed on Photos and Site Design



## CapturedFoto (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello all, 

Our Names are Michael and Michelle and we are husband and wife. 
We both have a passion for Wedding and Engagement Photography and are really trying to build our business.

We understand we are new to this forum but we are seeking some feedback on our Photo Skills and our Website.

you can view it here Captured Foto Inc.

Thank you much in advanced.


----------



## Jean1234 (Jul 15, 2013)

From on new person to another - welcome!

As far as the website - just looking at the home page, it needs some proofreading.  There are some capitalization & spelling/usage mistakes & some parts that don't make sense.

As far as the photos, it would be easier if you posted some examples here for CC.


----------



## CapturedFoto (Jul 15, 2013)

HI,
I sent you PM.

Were would I post the photos here on the site


----------



## Jean1234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just pick a couple of your best or most representative shots and post them in a new thread under "People Photography".


----------

